# COILOVERS AND BRAKE UPGRADE



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why coil overs if you aren't going to lower it?


----------



## DFFL922 (Jan 10, 2020)

landrystephane92 said:


> Why coil overs if you aren't going to lower it?


Hello, not saying i'm not just want to get an idea of how it rides and I will lower just not over do it. As you can see in the background is my truck with 6 inch pro comp lift


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

DFFL922 said:


> Hello, not saying i'm not just want to get an idea of how it rides and I will lower just not over do it. As you can see in the background is my truck with 6 inch pro comp lift


That makes sense, that's why I asked seeing the lifted Chevy C in the background


----------

